# looking for wheels and street tires



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Look in the move these 1st 2-picks to my Sami, so looking for another set with regular 15â€ wheels and street tires on them to put back on the Tracker. The ones on the Sami are to wide. I believe they came off a jeep, would trade them if someone needs an wider taller off road wheels tires. Let me know what you have, and looking for something with a steel wheel similar to what I have Black around holes if possible, something reasonable priced. Thanks for looking and your help located in Tomball. 

























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Still looking, thanks for the help.


----------

